# Need advice on buying a GTO



## rickymills (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I've been thinking about buying a GTO.

My first car was a 67 Lemans and I loved that car. Then I got a 69 GTO and loved that car even more. Its been over 25 years since I've had a goat and I'm getting the bug to buy another one.

I know there are probably a lot of different answers to my question. I like both the 67 and 69 body style. Is one any more rare than the other? Mainley thinking price wise, what model will I spend more on?

I came across a 66 convertible that is really nice but its not numbers matching and not the factory color. The seller is asking $42,500 which seems high, but I don't know.

Maybe someone is familiar withthis car -

DM-Exotics.com - Dream Machines & Exotics Classifieds - Muscle Cars - Pontiac GTO Convertible

Thanks in advance for the help

Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
IMO they`re asking ATLEAST twice what that car is worth.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

rickymills said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and I've been thinking about buying a GTO.
> 
> My first car was a 67 Lemans and I loved that car. Then I got a 69 GTO and loved that car even more. Its been over 25 years since I've had a goat and I'm getting the bug to buy another one.
> 
> ...



Rick, I learned about pricing for a restored GTO by watching e-bay for awhile. Convertible prices are way out of line with non-convertibles. That's why I ended up with a '67 hardtop GTO. I like the '67 over the '69, but that's because I had a '67 in the Seventies and had to sell it to pay for graduate school. Right decision, but a killer at that time because I went from a goat to a '66 Plymouth four-door sedan with "three-on-the-tree." Good luck with your search. By the way, you might also keep an eye on the "goldenclassics.com" website. That's where I bought my GTO in Jan. 2008. I liked the people there. Paul


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

You will find that the '67's are more popular and more expensive. I would say first decide which you really want and then do your homework as what year offers (engine, trans, etc). There are some good deals out there, you just have to keep looking. A couple of other sites you can search:

craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums and 1967GTO.COM


----------



## rickymills (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you for all the input. I guess in a perfect world I could get both models but that won't happen. I agree that I think the 66 vert I found is a little over priced for it not to be a #'s matching non original car. Even though it looks nice, still too much $$$.

I think I will continue to shop around until I find the right buy. I'm sure when the right car comes along, I'll know it.

Thanks again,

Rick


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*67 gto*

Hi! Welcome to the forum. I've been looking for years for the right car and found mine in Feb 08 on collectorcartraderonline.com. I got my 67 with matching numbers for $8995. The deals are out there. Mine was so inexpensive because it just so happens someone brought it to a friend who owns an auto shop and had a bunch of work done and couldn't pay for it. So, I paid the bill. Of course it was in San Diego, but well worth the trip. I'd opt for the 67 not because it's my favorite, but the body style is cool and I think they go for more than others. That price is kind of high for a non matching car :agree. If you do a search on google for craigslist 1967 gto, a ton come up. I've also found a lot on lemonfree.com. Good luck and don't forget to acquire the PHS docs before you buy.
Linda


----------



## rickymills (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help Linda. Wow! You fell into a great deal. I'll try to be patient during my search. I'm not familiar with the term PHS.

What does that stand for?

Rick


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Phs*

Hi!
PHS is Pontiac Historical Society. I believe if you go to phs-online.com you can check it out. I'm not sure on the web site, but you can do a search and find it. If there is a GTO you're wanting to buy, you can fax a form with the VIN to PHS and they will send you all the info on the car like the bill of sale, etc. It'll show you the motor numbers, trans numbers and the options the car came with. You can opt to pay the extra if you're in a hurry for a fax back info in 24 hours and they will also send you a packet. When I found my car, I put a down payment on it by phone and flew down the next day. While I was there, the info was faxed to me at home and I could check the numbers while down there. I believe it cost a total of $65 dollars to do that. Even though that price went up, it's still nothing to pay to help make the right decision.

Hope this helps. Good luck in the hunting. 
Linda


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

First time Ive ever liked a pink car!
plus the wood work in the interior is beautiful!


----------



## rickymills (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks so much for the help. I would gladly pay the extra $$ for that kind of info.

Now I'm on a mission!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*1967 Gto*

Hey Rick,
Just an FYI. I found a 67 on Ebay that has the original motor and PHS docs. It seems pretty rust free. It's teal with a his/hers shifter. The guy wants 15000 buy it now but is taking offers. check my other forum post for the item#.
Linda


----------

